# Sooooo, what about LSD



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2015)

heeheee...

Just kidding.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

unpopular said:


> heeheee...
> 
> Just kidding.



The Louisiana State DrumMajors?  They rock.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Overread (Aug 27, 2015)

Letting Sasquatches Dance (LSD) is a very dangerous thing! 

Then again its also something rather unique to the USA so the rest of us don't have to worry about gyrating Sasquatches!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

Overread said:


> Letting Sasquatches Dance (LSD) is a very dangerous thing!



True, but not nearly as dangerous as trying to stop them if they do want to dance.  Ask my friend Stumpy, he used to bounce at a Sasquatch bar.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, this one time at band camp......


----------



## snowbear (Aug 27, 2015)

Least Significant Digit . . . I did it today.


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2015)

You want to know about d-Lysergic Acid Diethlyamide?

Personal experience or anecdotal stories of experiences?

Does the name Owsley Stanley ring any bells?
If not.
How about Timothy Leary?


----------



## snowbear (Aug 27, 2015)

KmH said:


> You want to know about d-Lysergic Acid Diethlyamide?
> 
> Personal experience or anecdotal stories of experiences?
> 
> ...



I know it has been involved, in one way or another, when I disqualified some applicants.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 27, 2015)

mescaline...its the only way to fly


----------



## kundalini (Aug 27, 2015)

Seems like everyone wants to dance around the 800lb gorilla in the room.

Window Pane, Yellow Sunshine, Orange Barrels, Microdots, Blotter, Mellow Yellow, etc.  Then there's mescaline, 'shrooms, and synthetics such as MDMA.  I'm still alive & well and IMO a fairly well-adjusted American male, hard working with an above average income, tax paying, sexually functional, environmentally responsible and have had only a few flashbacks.  None of them serious and actually pretty amusing at the time.  These were times when the chit was clean.  Mind expansion is a real concept.  Cocaine appeared on the market and everything went to Hell in a hand basket.  Call it the Gordon Gekko effect.  I still smoke bud, but gave all the other up long ago.

/rant

Lemon Square Delights


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2015)

I did a quick Google search on LDS....lotta info out there about it. LDS church - Google Search


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2015)

kundalini said:


> Seems like everyone wants to dance around the 800lb gorilla in the room.
> 
> Window Pane, Yellow Sunshine, Orange Barrels, Microdots, Blotter, Mellow Yellow, etc.  Then there's mescaline, 'shrooms, and synthetics such as MDMA.  I'm still alive & well and IMO a fairly well-adjusted American male, hard working with an above average income, tax paying, sexually functional, environmentally responsible and have had only a few flashbacks.  None of them serious and actually pretty amusing at the time.  These were times when the chit was clean.  Mind expansion is a real concept.  Cocaine appeared on the market and everything went to Hell in a hand basket.  Call it the Gordon Gekko effect.  I still smoke bud, but gave all the other up long ago.
> 
> ...


Slacker.


----------



## medic2230 (Aug 27, 2015)

Makes me want to go take pictures…….


























 J/k


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 28, 2015)

"sooooo what about LSD"....
I never thought 'Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds' , was one of the Beatles songs. Is that what we are talking about ?


----------



## Braineack (Aug 28, 2015)

I would not buy another car without LSD.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 28, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I would not buy another car without LSD.



Which is exactly how cars like this get sold:

Fifty Ugliest Cars of the Past 50 Years: Corbin Sparrow - BusinessWeek

Lol


----------



## unpopular (Aug 28, 2015)

The el camino isn't ugly. It's mullet-tastic!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 28, 2015)

Wait. What? The DMC-12???

It's almost like a bunch of businessmen in suits wrote this list.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 28, 2015)

unpopular said:


> Wait. What? The DMC-12???
> 
> It's almost like a bunch of businessmen in suits wrote this list.



But imagine how much fun it would be to see them all piling out of that car first.. lol


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ridin that train... High on cocaine... Casey Jones you better... Watch yo speeeeed


----------



## unpopular (Aug 28, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Wait. What? The DMC-12???
> ...



Traveling back to 1993 to reverse their Apple stock.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 28, 2015)

unpopular said:


> Traveling back to 1993 to reverse their Apple stock.



But they'd be riding in a DeLorean.

Huh.  Ok, got to be some serious kismet in that whole deal.  It's like Irony on steroids really,


----------



## mishele (Aug 28, 2015)

Where?!!


----------



## Buckster (Aug 28, 2015)

KmH said:


> Does the name Owsley Stanley ring any bells?


Absolutely.  One of my favorite songs is about him:


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 28, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> "sooooo what about LSD"....
> I never thought 'Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds' , was one of the Beatles songs. Is that what we are talking about ?




Actually NO....not according to John Lennon it was not a drug related song although that was a popular concept. 


What are you all talking about? Do people still drop acid? I thought that died out long ago. Oh the stories.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 28, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > "sooooo what about LSD"....
> ...



Well the supposedly tamer marijuana based thread got locked, so I guess SOMEBODY figured it would be a good idea to kick it up a notch.  Lol.

As for Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds, sure both Lennon and McCartney swore up and down it had nothing to do with LSD at all.  It was supposedly based on Alice in Wonderland.

Of course for most of the time they were writing songs back then they were stoned completely out of their gourds anyway, so honestly who knows.

I mean it's hard to take anything at face value from the song writing team that gave us such Shakespearean style prose like "I am the eggman, they are the eggmen, I am the walrus, goo goo g joob."


----------



## unpopular (Aug 29, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Traveling back to 1993 to reverse their Apple stock.
> ...



DMC=Delorean Motor Company. The DMC-12 was their only model.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 29, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Does the name Owsley Stanley ring any bells?



Terence Mckenna has been more my kind of thing.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 29, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > "sooooo what about LSD"....
> ...



It took forever for Don Mclean to finally admit what American Pie was about...


----------



## mishele (Aug 29, 2015)

What was it about?


----------



## Peeb (Aug 29, 2015)

I refuse to post in this thread.

What's that?  .....



Drats.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 29, 2015)

mishele said:


> What was it about?


what everyone thought it was.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 29, 2015)

kundalini said:


> I'm still alive & well and IMO a f*airly well-adjusted* American male, hard working



I think this should be a poll.


----------

